# Will 4 " numbers be too small ?



## youngmi1969 (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm decorating a middle school's basketball team uniforms.

The sizes range from youth medium to adult medium. The front logo is 4.5" square that will be placed above the number. I am wondering if a 4" number on the front is too small - 6" number on the back - no name.

Or should I just put a 6" number on both the front and back.

8" numbers on the back are a little too big as they are athletic block


----------

